# Editing my signature



## submariner (Jul 5, 2017)

I can not for the life of me remember how to get to the area so I can edit my signature?  HELP?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2017)

Open your profile.....  click on  "edit community profile"...    edit then save...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 5, 2017)

click on your profile (upper right corner) ...  scroll down to the bottom of that page and you will see "Forum Signature"... to the right will be a choice to edit your signature...


----------



## submariner (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks.  I was not scrolling down far enough to see it.


----------

